# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Câu hỏi ai trả lời được khen tài

## drspiller12345

Tại sao người ta phải xây dựng ngôn ngữ lập trình bậc cao?:bawling:

----------


## huynhlam088

hix em nghĩ là: xây dựng ngôn ngữ lập trình bậc cao để đơn giản hơn (và đè bẹp) ngôn ngữ lập trình bậc thấp (hix hix em nghĩ thế thôi còn nếu hiểu sai câu hỏi thì thông cảm nha he he)

----------


## hoanggiang212

để nó hay hơn thế thuj _._! Tên nge wen wen ?

----------


## camtuseotop1

Cái mới thường thay thế cái cũ với chất lượng cao hơn.

----------


## nguyencuong880

Để đáp ứng những gì ngôn ngữ bậc thấp không đáp ứng được. chỉ có thế thôi

----------


## chicilonmedia

Thời đại mới, con người mới, công việc mới, để đáp ứng nhu cầu thời đại thôi bạn à!!!

----------


## thanghekhoc212

vì không có ngôn ngữ nào cao nhất :d

----------


## seoomohtx

*sai thông cảm*

ngôn ngữ bậc thì mới hơn và cải biến hơn :a:

----------


## linktac

để làm những điều xấu xa

----------


## seoerGBVN

Hihi, câu hỏi zui ghê há. Mừ ai trả lời cũng nhộn nữa. Đồng ý với all câu trả lời!!![IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## vuongtoan1912

theo mình thì cần nnlt bậc cao nó sẽ là :+ một công cụ cực mạnh đối với các nhà lập trình chuyên nghiệp nó có thể giúp ta thực hiện các thao tác port code từ ngôn ngữ này sang ngôn ngữ khác.
+ tạo ra nhiều soft chuyên ngiep chi trong thoi gian ngan' ====> vn ta co nhiều soft để dùng [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## nhocmisu@gmail.com

theo mình đơn giản là nó thừa kế những ưu điểm của ngôn ngữ lập trình bậc thấp và có thể thực hiện nhiều chức năng chỉ với những câu lệnh đơn giản chứ ko phức tạp như ngôn ngữ bậc thấp! hix!

----------


## dungthinh225

đơn giản tại người ta không thích thấp thì cao thôi hii hiii hiii

----------


## seodienlanh

XD ngôn ngữ LT bậc cao thực tế chỉ để kiếm USD! ngĩ coi đúng hôn

----------


## thangmarketing

bạn nào cũng có ý đúng mình cũng nhất chí với các ý của các bạn

----------


## vietkanpy

*Để biểu diển ngôn ngữ bậc thập cho ngắn gọn hơn, => tiết kiệm thời gian!!!*

----------


## abusayyart

Để con cháu chúng ta học nhiều hon

----------


## tranhuytn668

đồng ý với tất cả các câu trả lời và thêm một ý nữa là: ngôn ngữ bậc cao dể giúp con người tiếp cận với máy tính dễ hơn

----------


## thuthuy7794

Câu nào cũng thấy hay!
nhưng tui nghĩ khi xây dựng ngôn ngữ bậc cao có 2 lợi ích!
1.
Giúp nhìu người biết đến lập trình hơn! (nếu là ASsembly thì chắc ít người theo nghiệp lập trình lắm)
2.
Giảm thiểu thời gian lập trình cho các chuyên gia hơn! 
..........

----------


## dangnh123

*Hay wa ha*

nói cũng phải ngheng!
tui thấy câu trả lời nào cũng hay cả:d

----------


## Vibe89

Bây giờ là thời đại công nghệ cao nên ngôn ngữ lập trình cũng phải bật cao cho phù hợp!!!:d :d

----------


## hoaican

ngôn ngữ bậc cao ra đời để đáp ứng nhu cầu của con người hiện đại ngày nay ^^!!

----------


## tapcuoinet

đơn giản là vì người ta thấp bé nhẹ cân nên fải làm như vậy

----------


## biankiem174

Nếu không nghĩ ra cái gì mới thì dân IT chết đói à

----------


## anhvan

Hi, xây dựng ngôn ngữ lập trình bậc cao vì tin học luôn phát triển từ thấp đến cao và để khắc phục những thiếu sót trong ngôn ngữ lập trình bậc thấp. Đó cũng là điều tất yếu của sự phát triển chung của thế giới tin học

----------


## viet1234

[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Mình thì mình cho rằng đó là điều tất yếu.
Miễn trả lời thêm...[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## manhhung2206

thì chắc là giống với update các soft thôi có gì

----------


## quangcaodienlanh

:-?Vì ai cũng muốn khẳng định mình. Có ai muốn thua ai đâu.:book:

----------


## dunghoang

Tất cả các bạn đều trả lời sai bét rồi ! Chán thật ! Để tớ trả lời cho nghe đây !
Có nhiều loại ngôn ngữ lập trình. Sự khác nhau giữa các loại liên quan đến độ phụ thuộc của chúng vào kiến trúc và hoạt động của máy tính. Có các loại là Ngôn nhữ máy, Hợp ngữ và Ngôn ngữ bậc cao. Hợp ngữ là ngôn ngữ đã thuận lợi hơn cho các nhà lập trình chuyên nghiệp nhưng vẫn chưa thật thích hợp với đông đảo người lập trình ! >>>> Xuất hiện ngôn ngữ bậc cao. Ngôn ngữ bậc cao đầu tiên là FORTRAN của hãng IBM, ra đời năm 1954. Tiếp theo là COBOL ( 1959), Algol 60 và BASIC. Hiện nay có rất nhiều loại ngôn ngữ bậc cáo như PASCAL, C, C++, JAVA...

Thế mới đúng đấy !

----------


## bdstruongton

câu hỏi này ở sách 11. bạn đang học lớp 11 hả? lấy sách tin học lớp 10 để thấy rõ hơn: TL: NNLT bậc cao gần với ngôn ngữ tự nhiên hơn, dễ viết, dễ hiểu.....

----------


## thanhtruc02

Bậc cao thì sẽ có nhiều cải tiến hơn.

----------


## chuyenlambang1

Đơn giản là làm nắng gọn các bước lập trình giảm nhẹ khối lượng tăng nhanh tốc độ load
đó là mục đích để các nhà thiết kế tạo ra nhưng ngôn ngữ bậc cao mới

----------


## diennguyen59

tại bậc cao cao hơn bậc thấp.

----------


## nvtuantt

xây dựng ngôn ngữ bậc cao để rút bớt thời gian và mã lệnh của lpaaj trình là tăng tốc độ load của máy

----------


## chevroletsg

Thang có nấc thấp nấc cao. Học cũng có cấp thấp cấp cao. Con người cũng từ thấp rồi cao dần lên thì tất nhiên ngôn ngữ lập trình cũng phải từ thấp lên cao rùi

----------


## batbai

Vì có NN lập trình bậc thấp trước đó.

----------


## vietshiro

sao hỏi kỳ vậy bạn? mình cứ tưởng là đố gì chứ. bậc cao mới lập trình được những cái cao siêu

----------


## hoanghaodl

hỏi dzay cũng hỏi ? theo ban khong xây dựng ngôn ngữ lập trình bậc cao thì họ ở không a! họ phải khặng định sự tồn tại của họ chứ hihiihihiihiihihiihihihiih:a:

----------


## bigsale001

Theo tôi nghĩ là ngôn ngữ bậc cao thì nó có cú pháp và các kí tự gần gũi với con người hơn, giúp chúng ta dẽ hiểu và học tốt hơn so với ngôn nhữ bậc thấp.

----------


## pu6511

Theo mình nghĩ thì NNLT bậc cao gần với ngôn ngữ tự nhiên hơn vì trong lập trình máy tính thì ngôn ngử bậc cao đc sử dụng nhìu hơn ngôn ngử tự nhiên

----------


## ketoanbacviet79

chán ! họ phải khẳng định sự tồn tại của họ bằng cách xây dựng ngôn ngữ bậc cao dzay thui!

----------


## bongdacc

chán .theo tui là thế giới này cái jì cũng phải từ thấp lên cao, cao quá sẽ xuống thấp( vì bị gãy:L) vì vậy cho nên NN lập trình B thấp ---> ngôn ngữ lập trình bậc cao --->> sau đó sẽ là ngôn ngữ lập trình.........bậc lùn vì internet khi đó đã lỗ thời............. kakaka
hổng biết đúng không? triết học đó đừng cười....

----------


## quangcao3a

Em nghi cai nay co nhieu nguyen do lam
cai chinh la cang ngay cang phat trien ,con nguoi cang ngay thong minh,

----------


## manquang29

cái này thì rất nhiều nguyên nhân kể sao cho hết...............

----------


## nguyenthoa

Hoàn toàn sai! ngôn ngữ bậc cao đc cải tiến từ ngôn ngữ dạng thường(ngôn ngữ máy) thế nên ngôn bậc cao thường đc viết tắc ngắn gọn và khác biệt so với các ngôn dạng thấp hơn.

----------


## HuaAnh

Nếu không có ngôn ngữ lập trình bậc cao thì làm sao có những Website đẹp được.

----------


## Chickense

Đơn giản chỉ là thế này: Hiệu quả,tin cậy,bảo mật,tốc độ ,tiện ích,hỗ trợ và phát triển trong tương lai

----------

